# [LiveCD] Remplacer FreeSBIE par Frenzy (résolu)

## cocowin

Bonsoir !

J'aimerai savoir si, dans l'installation de Gentoo/FreeBSD, il est possible d'utiliser le LiveCD de Frenzy à la place de celui de FreeSBIE, étant donné que ce dernier n'est plus en développement ?  :Question: 

Merci de me répondre !Last edited by cocowin on Wed Jun 26, 2013 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh la colle ! Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas le LiveCD de FreeBSD ?

Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur la page du wiki en attendant qu'un des rares utilisateurs Gentoo/FreeBSD, qui plus est, francophones, n'arrivent : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_FreeBSD

----------

## cocowin

Le LiveCD de FreeBSD ? Alors pourquoi, dans le manuel d'installation de Gentoo/FreeBSD, ils ne citent que FreeSBIE ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel document ?

Celui-ci est marqué comme "invalide et non à jour": http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-freebsd.xml

En effet, la version française ne le dit pas explicitement, à part que le premier paragraphe demande d'aller voir le wiki  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-freebsd.xml

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, je vois que c'est résolu. En quoi l'est-ce ? Est-ce que le Wiki a répondu à tes questions ?

----------

## cocowin

Ben... Oui et non.

Dans le sens où je n'ai pas trouvé de texte disant "Download the FreeBSD's LiveCD", mais les noms FreeSBIE ou/et Frenzy ne sont jamais mentionés. Ça me donne de bonne raison de croire que le wiki décrit l'installation du LiveCD de FreeBSD !

Merci, la prochaine fois, je chercherai mieux !

----------

